# How to deal with passengers eating in the car



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

Got dinged with my first 1 star rating from the girl who tried to eat in my car.
I politely told her that I do not allow to eat in my car, she complied with no arguments but dinged me on the score. 
What do you guys do in such cases?


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Not much you can do nononsense...... Part of the horrible disconnect in the rating system! I usually just comply but ask them to be careful (in a fun, lighthearted way). By the way.... lived in Columbia for a stretch.... love downtown E.C. and used to loved driving through Oella!!!


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

nononsense said:


> Got dinged with my first 1 star rating from the girl who tried to eat in my car.
> I politely told her that I do not allow to eat in my car, she complied with no arguments but dinged me on the score.
> What do you guys do in such cases?


Scream Squirrel! Hit the breaks, have the Pax spill food in your car and collect the cleaning fee...
Seriously, not much... I got upset w/ a Pax once when I drove for Ewber and told the Pax not to eat in the car. In turn she also gave a 1 star, reported me to Ewber for not being professional; when I told them my side of the story all I got was canned responses about professionalisms, how my rating isn't affected because of the 500 trip average, bs, bs, bs


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uber: Strand em in Compton OR report some crazy BS accusations against em right away

Lyft: 2* + comment about hostile reaction to food rules in car + contact support thru web form "issue with ride: exclude bogus rating from sloppy eater"

Note: that last part is critical, everything else just helps make it utterly one-sided


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PS how are you seeing fresh ratings in realtime to the point of knowing how many stars??? Until last week,bookmarked old daily reports showed what was actually running ratings to me, accurate to two digits past the decimal... And you could pretty much infer that -.04 meant 1*, -.02 was likely 3* etc (when >100 rated rides)

BUT that lovely lil glitch got "fixed" last week, now all I could find was the in-app 4.x rounded rating???


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Any time that you try to stop a passenger from doing something that will range from inconveniencing you to inflicting outright harm on you, he will retaliate in whatever way that he can.

If it is a street hail on the taxi, he will, at best, simply not tip you. It can escalate from there to nasty comments or even reporting you to the Taxicab Commission.

If it is Uber Taxi or UberX or Lyft, it can start at grumbling and go as far as the user's filing a totally false report against you to Lyft or Uber. Lyft or Uber will, of course, believe the user and will have decided what it is going to do before it gives you a chance to tell your side of the story; assuming, of course, that Lyft or Uber even provides to you that opportunity.

I have two photographs in the telephone: the first is the results of an adult's eating in the car; the second, the result of an adult's allowing her children to eat. When someone wants to eat, I show the photographs. It does no good. I still hear grumbling and have been threatened with one star. I tell them not to eat or we can end the ride. So far, everyone has taken the ride. All of them have received one star from me. In fact, if the user is vocal, I will hold up my Uberfone or Lyft application so that he can see my giving him his one star.

When I was a company official, we had a case where a driver told a customer that she could not eat in the car. She blew it far out of proportion, hired a lawyer to file a complaint at the Taxicab Commission against the driver and got a certain ignorant, cab hating, Metrobus loving, former _*Washington Post*_ columnist involved. Of course, he published an extremely moronic and ignorant piece about the whole thing


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

Adieu said:


> PS how are you seeing fresh ratings in realtime to the point of knowing how many stars??? Until last week,bookmarked old daily reports showed what was actually running ratings to me, accurate to two digits past the decimal... And you could pretty much infer that -.04 meant 1*, -.02 was likely 3* etc (when >100 rated rides)
> 
> BUT that lovely lil glitch got "fixed" last week, now all I could find was the in-app 4.x rounded rating???


I am a new driver with less than 100 rides - approx 60 rides. Thus each negative star away from 5 will bring my rating down by approx 0.2. I went from mid 4.8 to mid 4.7. Thus it could be 1 or 2 stars only that she's given me. I would imagine that 2 stars are fairly rare. Why bother most likely its 1 star.

In any case Lyft support team had been great to me again - I emailed them and they've removed the rating and suggested the same advice about comments after each ride to let my side of the story be known.


----------



## Uber10k (Mar 16, 2016)

Don't get your panties in a bundle over your rating. This is rideshare, you are not working at Fort Knox.......Just give rides and be normal, you will always run across an A-hole pax, it's a given. Just drive and thank the big guy above for letting you into the uber/lyft nightmare.


----------

